# Interstellar. Video trailer



## Snake (3 Agosto 2014)

Il nuovo film di Nolan, uno dei più attesi dell'anno, uscirà in Italia il 7 novembre. 

Qui in basso il video del trailer


----------



## Snake (3 Agosto 2014)




----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2014)

Spettacolo. Chissà che roba in 3D...


----------



## Snake (3 Agosto 2014)

Nolan + McConaughey + Anne Hathaway + Hans Zimmer= 

solo il trailer mi fomenta


----------



## BB7 (3 Agosto 2014)

il film che più attendo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Agosto 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Nolan + McConaughey + Anne Hathaway + Hans Zimmer=
> 
> solo il trailer mi fomenta


E Michael Caine?


----------



## Butcher (4 Agosto 2014)

Od-dio!


----------



## Snake (4 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E Michael Caine?



Caine è un grande ma non l'ho messo perchè immagino gli faranno fare la solita particina da 5 minuti


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Agosto 2014)

aspettative altissime !


----------



## cris (4 Agosto 2014)

sicuramente da vedere


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

hype a mille..d'altronde stiamo parlando di un regista che, oltre ad essere tra i più bravi in circolazione, ha rivoluzionato completamente il modo di intendere e fare i cinecomics, anzi è andato anche oltre, la sua trilogia su Batman non ha niente a che fare coi supereroi



Snake ha scritto:


> Caine è un grande ma non l'ho messo perchè immagino gli faranno fare la solita particina da 5 minuti



beh oddio, hai ragione sì, ma nella Trilogia (compreso l'ultimo episodio) fa alcune delle scene più belle e più importanti


----------



## Brain84 (23 Settembre 2014)

Molto interessato al film. Spero non ne facciano più di 2 perché Nolan con The Dark Knight Rises, ha rovinato la trilogia


----------



## Snake (17 Ottobre 2014)

ce l'ho in mano


----------



## The Ripper (18 Ottobre 2014)

uno dei film che aspetto di più.


----------



## Snake (28 Ottobre 2014)

Che film di Nolan sarebbe se non spaccasse la critica? Stanno uscendo primi rating e recensioni varie, giudizi contrastanti tra chi ne parla come un capolavoro, visivamente un qualcosa di mai visto e chi lo stronca del tutto definendolo addirittura il peggior film di Nolan coi soliti buconi di sceneggiatura. Mi pare di capire che per l'oscar non ci sarà niente da fare anche a sto giro


----------



## BB7 (28 Ottobre 2014)

Leggendo le prime recensioni le mie aspettative si sono un po abbassate, ed è un bene.


----------



## Penny.wise (28 Ottobre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Che film di Nolan sarebbe se non spaccasse la critica? Stanno uscendo primi rating e recensioni varie, giudizi contrastanti tra chi ne parla come un capolavoro, visivamente un qualcosa di mai visto e chi lo stronca del tutto definendolo addirittura il peggior film di Nolan coi soliti buconi di sceneggiatura. Mi pare di capire che per l'oscar non ci sarà niente da fare anche a sto giro



Ma tanto ormai gli Oscar hanno credibilità zero, se neanche Di Caprio ne ha mai vinto uno un motivo c'è..e di certo non serve l'Academy Board per dire che Nolan è uno dei migliori registi degli ultimi 15 anni..


----------



## Brain84 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Gli Oscar sono osceni da anni. Quelli dell'Accademy non sanno nulla di cinema, è evidente. Per quanto riguarda le recensioni di Interstellar ne ho letta qualcuna e le critiche ci sono e ci saranno sempre. Ho anche sentito dire che però è il film più emozionale di Nolan e quello meno filosofico e questo è bene. Quel Nolan iniziava a stancarmi veramente.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Ottobre 2014)

Scelta del titolo pessima...sembra che nolan abbia dedicato un film allo squadrone vincitore del triplete


Scherzi a parte, finalmente sta per uscire!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Ottobre 2014)

mi risuta parli di una terra in decadenza, per risolvere le cose cercano di trovare un mondo alternativo,

per la premessa basta accendere un telegiornale, la soluzione la vedo lievemente problematica,
e se ci svegliassimo un pò tutti prima del punto di non ritorno?


----------



## Lollo7zar (7 Novembre 2014)

Sono andato ieri sera, il film mi ha stupito moltissimo, un GRANDISSIMO film secondo me


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Novembre 2014)

Visto ieri sera. Idea di base interessante, ma sviluppata in modo troppo complesso per i miei gusti (e anche quelli di svariata altra gente in sala). Alla fine quello che ne viene fuori è un polpettone di 2 ore e mezza condito da discorsi filosofici sulla vita e sulla fisica quantistica. La gente uscita fuori non diceva: _"wow, bello" ma "tu hai capito quella parte? che voleva dire? Mah..."_. Il risultato è che lo spettatore al termine di 160 minuti ne viene fuori con una testa così, confuso e con troppe domande da porsi. Non che un film non debba far riflettere, ma se devo rivedermi Interstellar preferisco andare a prendermi direttamente un tomo di filosofia o magari studiarmi una ricerca della NASA.

Ho l'impressione che Nolan stia diventando fin troppo megalomane e presuntuoso. E le recensioni positive di questo film ormai sono costruite su una stuola di seguaci che il buon Chris si è fatto nel corso degli anni. In sostanza camperà di rendita ancora per un bel po'.

Se vogliamo restare in tema di spazio e di film recenti, preferisco di gran lunga *Gravity*. Film molto più diretto ed immediato, che sebbene duri soltanto 90 minuti, ti lascia letteralmente incollato allo schermo con la bocca aperta. Per non parlare della splendida colonna sonora, che invece in Interstellar non mi ha proprio convinto (un Hans Zimmer stranamente fiacco).


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Novembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Visto ieri sera. Idea di base interessante, ma sviluppata in modo troppo complesso per i miei gusti (e anche quelli di svariata altra gente in sala). Alla fine quello che ne viene fuori è un polpettone di 2 ore e mezza condito da discorsi filosofici sulla vita e sulla fisica quantistica. La gente uscita fuori non diceva: _"wow, bello" ma "tu hai capito quella parte? che voleva dire? Mah..."_. Il risultato è che lo spettatore al termine di 160 minuti ne viene fuori con una testa così, confuso e con troppe domande da porsi. Non che un film non debba far riflettere, ma se devo rivedermi Interstellar preferisco andare a prendermi direttamente un tomo di filosofia o magari studiarmi una ricerca della NASA.
> 
> Ho l'impressione che Nolan stia diventando fin troppo megalomane e presuntuoso. E le recensioni positive di questo film ormai sono costruite su una stuola di seguaci che il buon Chris si è fatto nel corso degli anni. In sostanza camperà di rendita ancora per un bel po'.
> 
> Se vogliamo restare in tema di spazio e di film recenti, preferisco di gran lunga *Gravity*. Film molto più diretto ed immediato, che sebbene duri soltanto 90 minuti, ti lascia letteralmente incollato allo schermo con la bocca aperta. Per non parlare della splendida colonna sonora, che invece in Interstellar non mi ha proprio convinto (un Hans Zimmer stranamente fiacco).



Non sono un grande estimatore di Nolan, quindi dopo il tuo post le mie aspettative si abbassano ancora di più  Andrò a vederlo comunque, in quanto il viaggio interstellare è un argomento che mi affascina.

Quoto su Gravity, bellissimo film.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Novembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Visto ieri sera. Idea di base interessante, ma sviluppata in modo troppo complesso per i miei gusti (e anche quelli di svariata altra gente in sala). Alla fine quello che ne viene fuori è un polpettone di 2 ore e mezza condito da discorsi filosofici sulla vita e sulla fisica quantistica. La gente uscita fuori non diceva: _"wow, bello" ma "tu hai capito quella parte? che voleva dire? Mah..."_. Il risultato è che lo spettatore al termine di 160 minuti ne viene fuori con una testa così, confuso e con troppe domande da porsi. Non che un film non debba far riflettere, ma se devo rivedermi Interstellar preferisco andare a prendermi direttamente un tomo di filosofia o magari studiarmi una ricerca della NASA.
> 
> Ho l'impressione che Nolan stia diventando fin troppo megalomane e presuntuoso. E le recensioni positive di questo film ormai sono costruite su una stuola di seguaci che il buon Chris si è fatto nel corso degli anni. In sostanza camperà di rendita ancora per un bel po'.
> 
> Se vogliamo restare in tema di spazio e di film recenti, preferisco di gran lunga *Gravity*. Film molto più diretto ed immediato, che sebbene duri soltanto 90 minuti, ti lascia letteralmente incollato allo schermo con la bocca aperta. Per non parlare della splendida colonna sonora, che invece in Interstellar non mi ha proprio convinto (un Hans Zimmer stranamente fiacco).


Ho proiettato il film nel cinema in cui lavoro, devo dire che ho avuto modo di sentire qualche giudizio degli spettatori che sono pressappoco della stessa tua idea. Tuttavia sono estremamente curioso di vederlo, tra domenica e settimana prossima spero di riuscire a vederlo per poterlo giudicare.
Personalmente anche quando ho visto Inception sono uscito dalla sala con una testa così senza aver capito molto della trama  Dopo averlo visto e rivisto ho colto tutte le sfumature e le sottigliezze che mi erano sfuggite durante la prima visione e ora per me è uno dei film più belli degli ultimi anni.
Mi hanno detto che Interstellar è più complesso di Inception, non so se questo giudizio mi spaventa o mi incuriosisce ancor di più


----------



## Hammer (8 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi hanno detto che Interstellar è più complesso di Inception, non so se questo giudizio mi spaventa o mi incuriosisce ancor di più



Dissento, Inception è decisamente più intricato e lascia decisamente più sbigottiti! La trama è decisamente più "disordinata" e meno lineare che in Interstellar.

Personalmente mi è piaciuto, nonostante dei passaggi liquidati alla buona e qualche lungo dialogo che non ho compreso. È un film consistente che non utilizza scappatoie per portarsi a casa il trofeo: tanto per dirti, come consulenza per gli aspetti scientifici più spinosi (capirai da solo di cosa parlo) hanno ingaggiato come executive producer uno dei massimi esperti mondiali della relatività generale, proprio per rendere la storia (quasi...) credibile, con qualche licenza poetica necessaria per il dipanarsi della trama.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2014)

Sono appena tornato dal film [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] mi sono preso un piccola vacanza 

Che dire..gran bello schifo. Erano ben 2 anni...ripeto DUE ANNI che non andavo al cinema. Arrivo al cinema (solo ovviamente.. solo come un cane bastonato).. comunque, prendo il biglietto e vado ad aspettare che il ragazzino apre la porta della sala.. avevo chiesto di entrare ma era seccato boh sempre arrabbiata sta gente e non fanno nulla.

Comunque entro mi siedo guardo il film e mentre guardavo mi chiedevo.. ma usare un linguaggio normale no? Ma è un film o documentario di fisica?

Poi aspettavo gli alieni e non venivano film senza alieni...
E poi è noioso zero azione zero nulla

Soldi buttati via..non torno più al cinema


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono appena tornato dal film @Admin mi sono preso un piccola vacanza
> 
> Che dire..gran bello schifo. Erano ben 2 anni...ripeto DUE ANNI che non andavo al cinema. Arrivo al cinema (solo ovviamente.. solo come un cane bastonato).. comunque, prendo il biglietto e vado ad aspettare che il ragazzino apre la porta della sala.. avevo chiesto di entrare ma era seccato boh sempre arrabbiata sta gente e non fanno nulla.
> 
> ...




Ahahahhahaha recensione TOP! 

Il ragazzino dovevi prenderlo a calci.


----------



## Morghot (9 Novembre 2014)

Non vedo l'ora di vederlo ma in sto periodo ci stanno troppi film mannaggia al demonio, sto aspettando le offerte da 3€ dell'uci cinemas ma per ora non ne hanno fatte per i film che mi interessano... finisce che non ne vedrò manco mezzo al cinema e aspetterò 

L'unica cosa che mi preoccupa è la durata, mi fanno paura 3 ore.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Novembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono appena tornato dal film [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] mi sono preso un piccola vacanza
> 
> Che dire..gran bello schifo. Erano ben 2 anni...ripeto DUE ANNI che non andavo al cinema. Arrivo al cinema (*solo ovviamente.. solo come un cane bastonato*).. comunque, prendo il biglietto e vado ad aspettare che il ragazzino apre la porta della sala.. avevo chiesto di entrare ma era seccato boh sempre arrabbiata sta gente e non fanno nulla.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Novembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono appena tornato dal film [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] mi sono preso un piccola vacanza
> 
> Che dire..gran bello schifo. Erano ben 2 anni...ripeto DUE ANNI che non andavo al cinema. Arrivo al cinema (solo ovviamente.. solo come un cane bastonato).. comunque, prendo il biglietto e vado ad aspettare che il ragazzino apre la porta della sala.. avevo chiesto di entrare ma era seccato boh sempre arrabbiata sta gente e non fanno nulla.
> 
> ...



Spettacolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Novembre 2014)

Non so se e stato tradotto male in italiano, ma io ho visto la versione originale in inglese e direi che non e stato complicato a capire tranne la parte finale, visto che le teorie sono state spiegate nel film stesso.

Comunque un film che si deve vedere a mio avviso.


----------



## Pivellino (11 Novembre 2014)

Un film bellissimo, non aggiungo altro perché non ho il tempo fisico di dilungarmi e dovrei farlo.
I paragoni che ho letto non hanno senso.
Non ha senso il paragone con Gravity perché in quel film lo spazio è solo un palcoscenico per raccontare la solitudine dell'uomo, qua lo spazio infinito è il vero protagonista.
L'accostamento con Odissea non ha proprio senso, ossia, ha senso per il critico che deve sparare il titolo ad effetto.
Non dimentichiamo che ai tempi pochi capirono il film e che molti dicevano che era un opera d'arte per paura di passare da *******.
Io stesso quando l'ho visto da giovinastro non ci ho capito un gran che.
Comunque non avevo dubbi che avrebbe ricevuto tante critiche, e la cosa mi fa proprio piacere devo dire.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Novembre 2014)

Ho visto il film stasera. Un grandissimo film veramente, visivamente stupendo, colonna sonora molto bella ma ha qualche difetto di sceneggiatura che non me lo fa diventare il miglior film di Nolan e non mi fa gridare al capolavoro. La prima parte è parecchio lenta, alcuni personaggi secondo me dovevano essere approfonditi un po' di più. Rimane comunque un film da vedere dove gli attori principali (fra tutti Matthew McConaughey) sono veramente bravi e alcune teorie scientifiche, vere o presunte in alcuni casi, calzano alla perfezione con il film.

Come voto gli darei un otto e mezzo sicuro


----------



## Hammer (12 Novembre 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Un film bellissimo, non aggiungo altro perché *non ho il tempo fisico di dilungarmi* e dovrei farlo.



Fai un salto su un certo pianeta, no?


----------



## Butcher (12 Novembre 2014)

Visto ieri! Ma quanto è bello?! Voglio andare a rivederlo, stupendo!


----------



## Snake (13 Novembre 2014)

L'ho visto ieri sera, mai più felice di aver speso 5 euro, per me un film MERAVIGLIOSO, forse troppo sentimentale e lento nella prima parte ma poi decolla, eccome se decolla. McConaughey STREPITOSO, a tratti il film è lui.


----------



## Frikez (13 Novembre 2014)

Film pazzesco, sia questo che Her sono gli unici che ho apprezzato veramente negli ultimi anni..voglio rivederlo con calma tra qualche mese per capire certi pezzi.



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Personalmente anche quando ho visto Inception sono uscito dalla sala con una testa così senza aver capito molto della trama  Dopo averlo visto e rivisto ho colto tutte le sfumature e le sottigliezze che mi erano sfuggite durante la prima visione e ora per me è uno dei film più belli degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Novembre 2014)

Superba la parodia! idea geniale


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Novembre 2014)

Vado controcorrente,
film non eccezionale,
lento, con tante assurdità scientifiche per un film con le sue ambizioni
e troppo trito il tema dell'amore universale (anche se io ci credo!!)

molto distante dai top della fantascienza


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Novembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente,
> film non eccezionale,
> lento, con tante assurdità scientifiche per un film con le sue ambizioni
> e troppo trito il tema dell'amore universale (anche se io ci credo!!)
> ...



Un pò che penso anche io, diciamo che per essere un film di fantascienza ha un approccio poco scientifico.

Basta considerarlo un pò diverso dal genere, comunque un 7-8 glielo darei, alla fine parti da tagliare non ne ho trovate. 

Io non credo all'amore universale.


----------



## cris (24 Novembre 2014)

Tifo, sei matto 

Per me comunque, gran film, mi è piaciuto tantissimo.


----------



## Dave (18 Dicembre 2014)

Visto al cinema appena uscito.
Il giorno dopo mi sono prenotato il DVD su Amazon, spettacolare


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Aprile 2015)

Che pirla che sono stato a non vederlo al cinema 
Film veramente bellissimo.


----------

